# Duck hunting video from last fall



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Here is some decoying that I captured from last fall, Enjoy fellas!






Season will be here before you know it. :bop:


----------



## razorrt5 (Jul 9, 2014)

FieldGeneral great vid!, in return I offer a vid we made this Spring in Maryland hunting Snows hope your entertained


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

Got to like huntin ducks after that video, good job :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

razorrt5 said:


> FieldGeneral great vid!, in return I offer a vid we made this Spring in Maryland hunting Snows hope your entertained


What is the link to your video razor? I would love to watch it!


----------



## razorrt5 (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

A hunt on the East Coast for Greater snows is on the bucket list for sure, thanks for sharing and congrats on the jewelry.


----------



## razorrt5 (Jul 9, 2014)

thank you sir, I will be making a few trips to nodak in October to do some greenhead shooting in the fields with my brother and a buddy if you ever got a spot open would appreciate a local showing us how its done.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Cant wait to get back at em! Tons of ducks coming into the Goose spread this weekend. :bop:


----------



## razorrt5 (Jul 9, 2014)

yea man, was goose hunting a field with some water on it the other day and mallards kept coming into the spread, it was glorious, in 4 weeks I will be able to shoot those ducks :sniper: :rock:


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Lots to look forward to this upcoming season after decoying thousands of ducks into the early Canada spread this early goose season. :bop: :bop:


----------



## PnR_Productions (Feb 15, 2010)

Awesome Video!


----------

